# Intel Core 2 Duo e4300 (Overclocking)



## gogo190 (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello!!! 

I'm new to overclocking CPUs and I really need your help because I will need to overclock my e4300 2 duo(1.8Ghz).I know some basics by going in the bios not much more.

These are my pc specs:

Operating System
MS Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
CPU
Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 @ 1.80GHz 44 °C
Conroe 65nm Technology
RAM
3.0GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 266MHz 4-4-4-12
Motherboard
ASUSTek Computer INC. LEONITE (Socket 775)
Graphics
L206W @ 1680x1050
ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series (ATI AIB) 36 °C
Hard Drives
320GB Seagate ST3320820AS ATA Device (Unknown Interface) 37 °C
Optical Drives
HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GSA-H30L ATA Device
RCVS D2N8TQVKDM SCSI CdRom Device
Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio

Thanks ! 
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## gogo190 (Apr 17, 2010)

Everest :

Field	Value
Computer	
Operating System	Windows 7 Ultimate Media Center Edition
OS Service Pack	-
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name	JORO-PC
User Name	Joro

Motherboard	
CPU Type	Unknown, 1800 MHz
Motherboard Name	Unknown
Motherboard Chipset	Unknown
System Memory	3072 MB
BIOS Type	Unknown

Display	
Video Adapter	ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series
Video Adapter	ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series
Monitor	Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB] (170612480)

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]
Audio Adapter	High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]

Storage	
IDE Controller	Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
SCSI/RAID Controller	AKVHQZVQ IDE Controller
Disk Drive	ST3320820AS ATA Device
Disk Drive	Generic USB CF Reader USB Device
Disk Drive	Generic USB MS Reader USB Device
Disk Drive	Generic USB SD Reader USB Device
Disk Drive	Generic USB SM Reader USB Device
Optical Drive	HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GSA-H30L ATA Device
Optical Drive	RCVS D2N8TQVKDM SCSI CdRom Device


My CoolerMaster PSU:
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171031

CPU-Z Pic of 3 slots:
http://i40.tinypic.com/34rj0o5.jpg

Pic of Core Temp:
http://i43.tinypic.com/25fk18j.jpg

STRESS TESTING(OCCT):
http://i39.tinypic.com/jsccn4.jpg

I did not found any specs about my cpu fan cooler but its the one i got with my pc)If i found any, I will post it and btw you can suggest me some good CPU fan coolers for socket 775.(30$ Budget)

This was my edit after I read the thread for starters.
Guide me please !


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Your load temps are too high at the moment to attempt an OC. You will need more than 30 bones for a cpu cooler in order to get an OC that is worth anything.

Is this a custom pc or prebuilt, if prebuilt i need the model number as most oem pc's can not be OCed.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

afaik, the asus "leonite" board is manufactured by asus for use in hp/compaq systems, probably doesn't have the required overclocking options in the bios.


----------



## gogo190 (Apr 17, 2010)

@MonsterMiata It's a custom pc that i bought from future 2 years ago but I just changed my PSU,Graphic card and added 1gb of ram.

And yes grim I just found that its a OEM (HP) ...so i guess i won't be able to OC.
I tried all the programs like clockgen and stuff but i don't really like them and i don't know how to use them.

Could you guys please suggest me a good CPU cooler?
thx


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118003

This is what i normally recommend when on a budget. Great cooling for a reasonable price. You just need to take measurements to make sure it will fit in your case,


----------

